# Boy - Joey (Anthro fawks and BURDDSSSSSSSSSSSS)



## Takun (Oct 28, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITVME3VcU04

83


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 28, 2009)

Weird video, good song.


----------



## ShadowEon (Nov 7, 2009)

Dude... I found this last year. >_>


----------



## Takun (Nov 8, 2009)

ShadowEon said:


> Dude... I found this last year. >_>



Cool story, bro.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 8, 2009)

snotty vocalist xed out after 15


----------



## Takun (Nov 8, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> snotty vocalist xed out after 15



There aren't even vocals after 15 seconds liar. :V


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 8, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> There aren't even vocals after 15 seconds liar. :V



15 seconds after he started singing


----------



## themnax (Nov 9, 2009)

personally i like the animation and the artwork more then the lyrics.  i like the thing with the maps and most of the scenes with the fox.


----------

